# New to the forum! Mystery mbuna or peacock ?



## DEVOURMENT (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi guys,
I'm new to the forum! I've been reading alot on here but never took the time to register... Anyway, now it's done!
I was wondering what kind of albino mbuna is this, or it might even be a peacock (the face is more pointy than my other mbunas.
Some people think it might be a Albino red top zebra (Metriaclima pyrsonotos), but i dont think so.
Thx and sorry for my english, I'm from Québec, the french part of Canada 

Here some pics :


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

i have some very similar that I bought two week ago , that where sold to me as red eye friebergh cichlids , but looking on the web they seam to be Aulonocara albino


----------



## DEVOURMENT (Sep 11, 2014)

Ohh, so he's a peacock! ****... Hes alone with 15 mbuna. lol.

Thx for the quick reply!


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

these are some of mine ,they are in my 100gallon with the fish listed in my signature


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Really these fish are hybrids with probably some Mbuna albino genes, and I think both Aulonocara and Scieancochromis fryeri. They look very much like what is being sold as albino Sc. Fryeri or as albino Hap Ahli (incorrect trade name).


----------



## DEVOURMENT (Sep 11, 2014)

Great tank man and nice africans!! So, even if there hybrids, like Chester suggested, should i had one or two more Peacocks to the mix? Or he will be fine along? I was going for a Mbuna only tank but i dont mind putting one or two peacocks.

Right now i have about 15 mbunas (bumblebee, labs, demasoni, blue johanni, chilumba, mara point, etc., in a 90 gallons tank with a eheim 2217 for filtration. I will be adding more fish soon.Water quality is great and the tank is cycled.

Thx


----------



## DEVOURMENT (Sep 11, 2014)

Heres my setup!


----------



## DEVOURMENT (Sep 11, 2014)

Add*


DEVOURMENT said:


> Great tank man and nice africans!! So, even if there hybrids, like Chester suggested, should i had one or two more Peacocks to the mix? Or he will be fine along? I was going for a Mbuna only tank but i dont mind putting one or two peacocks.
> 
> Right now i have about 15 mbunas (bumblebee, labs, demasoni, blue johanni, chilumba, mara point, etc., in a 90 gallons tank with a eheim 2217 for filtration. I will be adding more fish soon.Water quality is great and the tank is cycled.
> 
> Thx


----------



## DEVOURMENT (Sep 11, 2014)

BTW, what fish you guys think i should add to my mbuna mix.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Not peacocks, they won't be able to handle the more aggressive fish. If you're not interested in breeding then I would add whatever mbuna you like, but try to pick ones that don't look so much like your existing fish so as to avoid potential aggression problems. I would suggest Ps. polit or Ps. perscipax "red top ndumbi"


----------

